# Knife Questionnaire



## Jclemens89 (Apr 12, 2018)

Hello everyone,

I am looking to upgrade to a big boys gyuto, it has to be something that can withstand pro environment use and long prep sessions. I am very open and interested to see what everyone here recommends as I've been reading back into these forums and already have a few knives in mind.


LOCATION
What country are you in?

Usa

KNIFE TYPE
What type of knife are you interested in (e.g., chefs knife, slicer, boning knife, utility knife, bread knife, paring knife, cleaver)?

Gyuto

Are you right or left handed?

Right

Are you interested in a Western handle (e.g., classic Wusthof handle) or Japanese handle?

Japanese handle

What length of knife (blade) are you interested in (in inches or millimeters)?

240

Do you require a stainless knife? (Yes or no)

No

What is your absolute maximum budget for your knife?

400 (500 if my girlfriend doesn't see this)



KNIFE USE
Do you primarily intend to use this knife at home or a professional environment?

Pro environment

What are the main tasks you primarily intend to use the knife for (e.g., slicing vegetables, chopping vegetables, mincing vegetables, slicing meats, cutting down poultry, breaking poultry bones, filleting fish, trimming meats, etc.)? (Please identify as many tasks as you would like.)

Looking for a versatile knife that I can use for my prep including veg, some protein, no bones or any dense veg like squash I have a beater for that.

What knife, if any, are you replacing?

Just adding to my set

Do you have a particular grip that you primarily use? (Please click on this LINK for the common types of grips.)

Pinch

What cutting motions do you primarily use? (Please click on this LINK for types of cutting motions and identify the two or three most common cutting motions, in order of most used to least used.)

Chop, push, pull etc

What improvements do you want from your current knife? If you are not replacing a knife, please identify as many characteristics identified below in parentheses that you would like this knife to have.)

I want good edge retention, minimal stickage and something will be able to handle multi hour prep sessions doing everything from fine tip work to plowing through onions. I would like to have the rounded spine and choil, something else would be nothing chippy that bugs the hell out of me. 


Better aesthetics (e.g., a certain type of finish; layered/Damascus or other pattern of steel; different handle color/pattern/shape/wood; better scratch resistance; better stain resistance)?

I like a nice handle

Comfort (e.g., lighter/heavier knife; better handle material; better handle shape; rounded spine/choil of the knife; improved balance)?

Something medium weight, i suppose not quite a laser but not a fat workhorse either. As stated above the rounded spine and choil would be nice for the long prep sessions.

Ease of Use (e.g., ability to use the knife right out of the box; smoother rock chopping, push cutting, or slicing motion; less wedging; better food release; less reactivity with food; easier to sharpen)?

Less reactivity would be great, ease of sharpening, minimal sticking, less wedging for carrots etc.

Edge Retention (i.e., length of time you want the edge to last without sharpening)?

I don't mind sharpening often it means a better performer



KNIFE MAINTENANCE
Do you use a bamboo, wood, rubber, or synthetic cutting board? (Yes or no.)

Synthetic at work

Do you sharpen your own knives? (Yes or no.)

yes

If not, are you interested in learning how to sharpen your knives? (Yes or no.)

Are you interested in purchasing sharpening products for your knives? (Yes or no.)



SPECIAL REQUESTS/COMMENTS

Ive been reading a lot and keep going back towards something like the gengetsu 240 with the stainless clad, id love to hear what some of you guys can recommend. Im not the most knowledgable knife guy but I've spent some time reading these forums and im ready to upgrade to a better knife.

Thanks all


----------



## Godslayer (Apr 12, 2018)

Gengetsu would be nice, I personally use a tanaka 240mm from James at knives and stones, he offers multiple handle configurations(love ebony, metal spacer and blonde horn) the 240 blue #2 is a mid weight gyuto with a beautifully thin tip, it is 100 percent carbon(if your worried just use it at home for a week and let it patina a bit) and can plow through prep like no one's business and costs way less than $500, maybe half that. The ginsanko on is also quite nice but a lighter blade being maybe .6-.8 mm thinner at the spine but still a stunning blade if you didn't want to deal with carbon. Another option is a Mario which at $50 an inch would let you get into a full custom knife with custom handle and specs admitably at your peak budget. Mert tansu also just posted 2 250mm gyuto for $550 aud, but they are probably gone by now.


----------



## Thorndahl88 (Apr 12, 2018)

The mazaki ginsenko should be a pretty Nice knife, it got abit of heft, and would categorize as a work horse. But still got abit of that laserlike feeling when cutting. Best buy right now imo


----------



## Nemo (Apr 12, 2018)

You are gonna have to choose between less wedging and minimal sticking. Yes, there are some clever grinds around (including Gengetsu) that will maxismise food release on a thinner knife but not to the extent that it's food release competes with a true workhorse grind.


----------



## GorillaGrunt (Apr 12, 2018)

+1 Gengetsu and Tanaka. Maybe look at Kochi too.


----------

